# HbA1c	7.6



## Paul (Jan 18, 2009)

You must excuse my ignorance but I have just been to see my diabetic nurse and she has told me my HbA1c is 7.6 what ever that is when i asked here if that was good or bad she just said that diabetes is progressive and there is nothing I can do about it ! and to take 1/2 a Gliclazide tablet.
I am confused is 7.6 to high or low and is it that bad? the way she was talking my days are numbered !
can some one explain in lay mans terms what the heck she was talking about she did not seem the have the time as she was dying for a fag (her words not mine) and she had to get away and pick the kids up from school.


----------



## angel30eyes (Jan 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> You must excuse my ignorance but I have just been to see my diabetic nurse and she has told me my HbA1c is 7.6 what ever that is when i asked here if that was good or bad she just said that diabetes is progressive and there is nothing I can do about it ! and to take 1/2 a Gliclazide tablet.
> I am confused is 7.6 to high or low and is it that bad? the way she was talking my days are numbered !
> can some one explain in lay mans terms what the heck she was talking about she did not seem the have the time as she was dying for a fag (her words not mine) and she had to get away and pick the kids up from school.



Mine was 8.2 last time and they don't seem to be that bothered and i got a blank wall when i asked too


----------



## Paul (Jan 18, 2009)

wow thanks for that news I was starting to think I was on the danger list some where.


----------



## angel30eyes (Jan 18, 2009)

*HbA1c*

If you look on the HbA1c tab at the top it tells you that they like to aim for 6.5 and under or 7.5 and under depending on whether you suffer with too many hypo's


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> You must excuse my ignorance but I have just been to see my diabetic nurse and she has told me my HbA1c is 7.6 what ever that is when i asked here if that was good or bad she just said that diabetes is progressive and there is nothing I can do about it ! and to take 1/2 a Gliclazide tablet.
> I am confused is 7.6 to high or low and is it that bad? the way she was talking my days are numbered !
> can some one explain in lay mans terms what the heck she was talking about she did not seem the have the time as she was dying for a fag (her words not mine) and she had to get away and pick the kids up from school.



I have to say that's a pretty poor attitude from your nurse. Is she a specialist in diabetes i.e. a DSN? If so, she ought to be a little ashamed at not providing you with a full and clear explanation of the number and what it means for you.

Hba1c is a measure of your average blood glucose over a period of 8-12 weeks. If your blood glucose has been high throughout that period then the hba1c will be high. From what I've read on this forum and others, 7.6 isn't particularly alarming, a lot would depend on the trend - is this your first hba1c, or is it higher or lower than a previous one? I think we need to aim for a level of around 6.5 if we are to avoid the potential complications of diabetes, but 7.6 would not represent a huge increase in risks levels. Your nurse is more at risk probably by smoking!

When I was diagnosed my hba1c was 11.8. 6 weeks later it was 6.7, reflecting the fact that I was now treating my diabetes both with insulin and adaptations to my diet. I'll get another in a week or so and would like to see it reduced further, so fingers crossed


----------



## diagonall (Jan 18, 2009)

Hiya an HbA1c of 7.6 is not good news.
You need to get it down to as nr none diabetic levels as you can.
IE increase your exercise and watch your diet. It's the carbs you need to most aware of. Things like pasta/bread/rice/pastry/potatoes/flour/sugar all have a hidious effect on blood sugars so you need to restrict these in your diet until you get your numbers down to an acceptable level.

Yes diabetes can be progressive but how progressive is up to you. IE you put the work in and bring your numbers down t hen you wont have a problem.
That nurse wants shooting at dawn yesterday.

Do you have a meter so you can test your blood sugars? If not get one an test your blood sugars before meals and 2 hours after meals so you can work out what food effects you.
Any resistence about having test strips please take the NICE guidelines into the Dr. You are entitled to test.

Best wishes
Sue


----------



## Paul (Jan 18, 2009)

Since being diagnosed 3 years ago this is the first helpful advice I feel I have been given
I have cut out all sugary foods not that i ever eat much anyway, cut out all most all dairy products (no more cheese) as well as red meats so as to lower my cholesterol
I eat loads of fruit & veg,and have porrige with dried fruit for breakfast as well as wholemeal bread / ryvitas /rice in my main meal of the day usual chicken or fish I have been going to the gym 6 or 7 days a week I don't smoke hardly ever drink alcohol do I need to cut down on the rice and bread?
some times I feel all I need is some one like a doctor or nurse to say well done insted of you are not doing very well.
thank you so much for your help.


----------



## diagonall (Jan 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> Since being diagnosed 3 years ago this is the first helpful advice I feel I have been given
> I have cut out all sugary foods not that i ever eat much anyway, cut out all most all dairy products (no more cheese) as well as red meats so as to lower my cholesterol
> I eat loads of fruit & veg,and have porrige with dried fruit for breakfast as well as wholemeal bread / ryvitas /rice in my main meal of the day usual chicken or fish I have been going to the gym 6 or 7 days a week I don't smoke hardly ever drink alcohol do I need to cut down on the rice and bread?
> some times I feel all I need is some one like a doctor or nurse to say well done insted of you are not doing very well.
> thank you so much for your help.



Cheese is fine as are red meats. (Carb free)The lower your A1c the better your Cholesterol will be.
Porridge again limit the amount you eat look at the carbs on the package. Yes do cut down on the rice and bread. As to how much does depend on your blood sugar levels eat as much veg as you like just cut back on the spuds as well.  fruit again good for you but limit it as well due to the fruit sugar in it.and dried fruit  that's fantastic for treating low blood sugars it's very high carbs.
Buy the book carb counter (Collins gem) it will make you more aware of what you are eating.
Congratulations on the Gym attendance  Nuts are meant to be great for bringing down Cholestrol too. Almonds I think are meant to be the best. Peanuts will tend to shove your bs up as quite carby


----------



## Paul (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks for that it contradicts all that my doctor has told me about cutting down on red meats cheese as well as fatty foods and eat regular meals based on starchy carbohydrate foods such as bread pasta cereals I will be going to my doctor tomorrow and asking to see a dietitian.


----------



## diagonall (Jan 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> thanks for that it contradicts all that my doctor has told me about cutting down on red meats cheese as well as fatty foods and eat regular meals based on starchy carbohydrate foods such as bread pasta cereals I will be going to my doctor tomorrow and asking to see a dietitian.



LMAO you will get told to base all meals around starchy carbs unless a very enlightened dietition.
Many diabetics over the years have worked out the more carbs you eat the more overloaded the pancreas becomes......Hence high blood sugars = diabetes.
Type 1 which is autoimmune can eat more carbs and control with insulin, but the same applies the more carbs the more insulin = worse control.

Have a good search around the internet you will find lots of info regarding lowering carbs to help type 2's


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jan 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> thanks for that it contradicts all that my doctor has told me about cutting down on red meats cheese as well as fatty foods and eat regular meals based on starchy carbohydrate foods such as bread pasta cereals I will be going to my doctor tomorrow and asking to see a dietitian.


Dear Paul,

Don't be surprised if your Diabetes Professionals tell you the opposite of what Type_1 Sue has suggested. By the way she is correct in everything she has said. This is of course my opinion and I am not allowed to give medical advice, however I have been "doing low carb and high fat" for 12 years and am still diet controlled!

Regards  Dodger


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 18, 2009)

mine was 7.5 last time in november and the doctor said that was good for me and now i can aim even lower.

its a work n progress, we all have our own levels to aim for but over time we gradually try to end up at the normal mark.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 19, 2009)

*Hi Paul*

I'm type two and looked on the diabetes website at what to have and not. They have a plate showing portion sizes and a chart which gives you a number of each type of food you should try and eat a day.

I saw a dietician as well who advised me to eat brown seeded bread, (i have this at lunch every day), eat pasta (brown)/rice (Basmalti white or brown)/new potatioes skin on/jacket potatoe skin on. I vary these in the week but never have a meal without one of them and I eat at least 5 portions of fruit and veg every day. Dairy 200ml milk a day, Cottage cheese and preferably not hard cheese or a credit card size, lots of pulses and lentiles etc. Keep saturated fat to less than 1.5g per 100

My HbA1c was down to 5.4 last week.

Like the other guys have said you do need to test and see what foods suit you, but remember you still need a balanced diet.


----------



## angel30eyes (Jan 19, 2009)

*Food charts*

Wht happens if your allergic to carbs and fruit etc? I am having a nightmare because of my UC i cant have many carbs at all, cant have fruit or veg as also affects it which limits me to sod all, sod all and funnily enough sod all, my sugars are through the roof still and on top of it all I am allergic to sugar too, as in makes me sick literally and I am getting so fed up and may as well eat nothing at all, anyone got any ideas how to sort it out as the dietician was clueless and said drink milk but now found out that too much dairy affects me too


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Jan 19, 2009)

Type1_Sue said:


> Hiya an HbA1c of 7.6 is not good news.
> You need to get it down to as nr none diabetic levels as you can.



I completely disagree with this! BG levels in non-diabetics are VERY different to what diabetics should be aiming for. Because of the way a non-diabetic's pancreas and liver works, only ones with the medical condition hypoglycaemia can suffer from hypos. A non diabetic can have blood glucose levels of 3 mmol/l and not be hypo. If a diabetic aimed to have their average sugar at 3, they'd probably be dead within a few months.

According to DAFNE the best Hb is between 6 - 7%. This is high enough to avoid serious hypos and hypo unawareness, but low enough to avoid long-term complications. This is based on sound science of DIABETICS, not the general population.

Please please don't aim for the HbA1c of a non-diabetic!

Also not to seem like I'm picking on Sue but red meat and cheese are NOT completely fine. They won't affect your blood glucose levels but they will affect your cardiovascular system, cholesterol and longevity. Diabetic or not, everybody should restrict their intake of red meat and cheese.


----------



## aymes (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd have to agree, whilst certainly you want to bring it down an hba1c of 7.5 is not fantastically dreadful. Most specialists I've spoken to would expect aiming between 6 and 7. For type 1s (and I guess those treated with insulin generally) there is some evidence that aiming much below this can really increase the liklihood of bad hypos.


----------



## diagonall (Jan 19, 2009)

WorzelGummidge said:


> I completely disagree with this! BG levels in non-diabetics are VERY different to what diabetics should be aiming for. Because of the way a non-diabetic's pancreas and liver works, only ones with the medical condition hypoglycaemia can suffer from hypos. A non diabetic can have blood glucose levels of 3 mmol/l and not be hypo. If a diabetic aimed to have their average sugar at 3, they'd probably be dead within a few months.
> OP is a type 2 not type 1 there are dif levels to aim for. No one has suggested having average bs's of 3
> 
> According to DAFNE the best Hb is between 6 - 7%. This is high enough to avoid serious hypos and hypo unawareness, but low enough to avoid long-term complications. This is based on sound science of DIABETICS, not the general population.
> ...



Again everything is fine in moderation also if you read my post I stated the lower the A1c the lower the Cholesterol. So lowering the carbs to a level that suits your body and brings down your numbers will do two jobs for the price of one.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jan 20, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Wht happens if your allergic to carbs and fruit etc? I am having a nightmare because of my UC i cant have many carbs at all, cant have fruit or veg as also affects it which limits me to sod all, sod all and funnily enough sod all, my sugars are through the roof still and on top of it all I am allergic to sugar too, as in makes me sick literally and I am getting so fed up and may as well eat nothing at all, anyone got any ideas how to sort it out as the dietician was clueless and said drink milk but now found out that too much dairy affects me too


Dear Angel30eyes,

You sound at your wits end, I can't begin to understand what you are going through! Have look at the following site, It is very long but does deal with UC in some detail.

http://www.scdiet.org/7archives/lutz/lutz7.html


----------



## angel30eyes (Jan 20, 2009)

*Carbs*

Thank you so much C*5_Dodger, it is long winded but has helped me understand a bit better, will probably re-read it a few times, it is such a nightmare for me and I think i will go moan at the doc to help me here because it is getting too stressful trying to figure out what to eat


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 20, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BdxPfxIbKqo

this is quite interesting Dr's debating targets (one of which is Dr Bernstein)

I think that as low as possible without too many hypos is best. I agree with getting as near to non-diabetic levels as possible, whilst keeping yourself safe. 

 For me I want to be 5.8%-6.3%. I've been lower than that and had several hypos a week, i've been higher and not felt well at all. I'm at 6.2% at the moment, I'm reasonably happy with that and my nurse is very happy with it.


----------

